# Solved: Everything opens in NOTEPAD!



## GumWad (Nov 27, 2010)

Someone help me, please! I downloaded something and maybe it was a virus or me, but now everything opens with notepad! Can you help me? I tried downloading and extracting something, going into cmd and working on it, but can't get it! I need help. Badly.


----------



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

Have you tried looking at the default programs to open files with? You probably just made Notepad the default program to open every single file
If you don't know how to do what I'm talking about, what version of Windows do you have?


----------



## TheMetalSE (Nov 26, 2010)

Just right click on a file u have. Select Properties. > And default program will say "Notepad" in this case. > Click on edit/change next to it. > Select the program u want to open it with.

U can also run SFC.
Click on start > search for "cmd" in the search bar. > right-click it and select run as admin. > then type "sfc /scannow" without the quotes. Try this and reply!


----------



## Bugsy7 (Nov 27, 2010)

If your worried it is a virus download and install MalwareBytes - http://www.malwarebytes.org/

But i think TheMetalSE has it covered!


----------



## GumWad (Nov 27, 2010)

I use Windows 7, and I think I did set every file to open with notepad! I right clicked on Mozilla Firefox and brought up the window, but nothing showed me where to change what it opens with by default. I don't know how to change it back. I'm sorry for not knowing what to do. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated in solving my little issue.


----------



## GumWad (Nov 27, 2010)

I use Windows 7, and I did set everything to default to Notepad. Apparently, everything is an LNK file and when I find the file location, I can click Firefox or something and it takes me to my homepage, if I put it on my desktop, it opens notepad.


----------



## GumWad (Nov 27, 2010)

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2782/hopefullyyoucanhelp.png This is what we are all dealing with. Hopefully you can help me. I don't know why it went after every file, maybe the check was marked, but I downloaded something from the internet and selected, "Open with: Notepad" and had the check selected. I'm sorry, but I just want everything back to normal!


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Sort of a pain in the butt but if you follow the instructions from TheMetal you should be able to fix things. Be certain that you click on a file though, not on an icon. As it appears you've noticed, most icons are shortcuts, also known as link or LNK files. It's probably best to start with a list of your programs & figure out what file types you want each to open, e.g. Windows Media Player should handle AVI, WMV, MP3, or whatever. Open Computer & browse to a file of the appropriate type, then right-click & select Properties, etc. Just like TheMetal said. You only need to do this with one file of each type, i.e. 1 AVI, 1 WMV, 1 MP3, etc.

I'm sure there's an easier way but I'm not on Windows 7 right now so I can't really tell you what it is.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Have you tried System Restore?


----------



## GumWad (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't want to jump to system restore. I actually just want to solve all of this for Mozilla Firefox, and obviously any others if it can be done. I've tried it, and it seems I can only change what Video and Music files open with. The LNK obviously only opens with Notepad. But if someone were kind enough to step me through this. I'm quite new, and decided to jump to here when I need help.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> I don't want to jump to system restore.


Maybe it's a matter of relativism, but it's not a drastic "jump" in my opinion.

Are you sure you're not thinking of a System Recovery?

A System Restore is separate from a System Recovery


----------



## GumWad (Nov 27, 2010)

It will bring back my system settings by a week or something.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

GumWad said:


> It will bring back my system settings by a week or something.


24hours ago or more, up to you, choose a date and individual restore point before you experienced the issue.
Your not familiar with System Restore I take it?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there any major changes you've performed in the last week?


----------



## GumWad (Nov 27, 2010)

I am... I just have to decide if I want my parents to find out that I ripped my spacebar out, along with the two little anchor pieces and now use a little button. The spacebar I still have, but I can't get it back on. lol. I want to not have my *** whooped and get through this with a simple guide.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure how performing a System Restore would have any effect on the presence or absence of your space bar...?


----------



## GumWad (Nov 27, 2010)

No. I just do not want to lose Firefox, though.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You can always reinstall Firefox for free, and if you want, save all your bookmarks as an HTML file so they're easily replaced when you reinstall.

If you're interested in doing this, I'll advise further.


----------



## GumWad (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, but if I get it back... when it opens, will it open with notepad? :O


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Depends on if the System Restore fixes the problem or not.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

I feel we are banging our heads against a brick wall with GumWad if they are not going to carry out our suggestion of System Restore..


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try this fix: *LNKfix*

Unzip the fix and extract the .REG file to the Desktop. Right-click the .REG file and choose *Merge*. *Note that you need to be an Administrator to apply this fix*.

*Reboot the computer*.

If the fix only opens as a text file, right-click it and select *Open With* > *Choose Program...* Then, select the *Registry Editor*.

If the Registry Editor is not in the list, browse to C:\WINDOWS and select *regedit*.

===================================================================

If still no luck, perhaps you could try *Unassoc*.


----------

